# Francis swipes at former team



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2863389



> Francis offered few verbal hints that he was moved for the first meeting with the Rockets since the trade. But he did say he would not have been as agreeable about sitting out as was McGrady and got in one sideways swipe at the Rockets' feeble performance.
> 
> "That's him, that's their organization and their decision," Francis said. "But I know ... I would have played in the game, regardless.
> 
> "It was great to see the guys I haven't seen in a while. Hopefully, they'll get better."


That's right Steve, you would've been a loose cannon and disobeyed your coaches decision to sit you out of the game. And what kinda remark is that about your former teammates? Hope they'll get better? what a jackass....


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I refuse to be bitter toward Steve Francis. Love the guy, its not like McGrady hasn't made comments towards the Magic.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I like McGrady's game better than Steve's, however, as a person I like Steve waaaaaay better.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> I like McGrady's game better than Steve's, however, as a person I like Steve waaaaaay better.


he is a good person,but both as a person and for the game,i like TMAC way more.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Some of the best players talk trash like this, and you really can't steal away your respect because of it. It's part of the game. The only thing you can really do is give respect to those players that don't talk trash but still succeed.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

They're 0-2. He's just saying it like it is.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent But Deadly</b>!
> Some of the best players talk trash like this, and you really can't steal away your respect because of it. It's part of the game. The only thing you can really do is give respect to those players that don't talk trash but still succeed.


 

So you're saying that some of the best players talk trash, but you can't lose your respect for that guy even though he did?...so then fill me in on why Magic fans hate Tracy McGrady for "talking trash"?

In reality, that wasnt even the case, he was just replying to that trailer trash bum Weisbrod who insulted him, how does that have anything to do with the Magic fans?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He "replied" to Weisbrod by trashing the franchise as a whole. I think most smart Magic fans have completely lost all respect for him after the way he's acted. He shouldn't even have the right to open his mouth at all after waving the white flag and giving up on his team. If you don't start winning, the paranoia will set in. Bolting is how he fixes his problems. 

Francis simply said you need to get better. You do. And the cat has been out of the bag for almost a week now that T-Mac sitting was HIS decision. Everyone knows it, so why deny it?


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> He "replied" to Weisbrod by trashing the franchise as a whole. I think most smart Magic fans have completely lost all respect for him after the way he's acted. He shouldn't even have the right to open his mouth at all after waving the white flag and giving up on his team. If you don't start winning, the paranoia will set in. Bolting is how he fixes his problems.
> 
> Francis simply said you need to get better. You do. And the cat has been out of the bag for almost a week now that T-Mac sitting was HIS decision. Everyone knows it, so why deny it?


He never trashed the franchise. Anything he said was directed right at Weisbrod, and you are an idiot if you think otherwise. He has nothing against the Magic or their fans, just that moron Weisbrod


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

So now I'm an idiot for HEARING him talk smack about the Magic? Yeah. Right. Whatever you want to believe. You have the most immature player in the NBA on your team, so denying the stupid things he says will just get harder.

And the funny part is, if he were still on the Magic, some of the people who will be defending what he says all year, and it's set in stone he'll say something stupid at some point, are the same people who would be the first to jump on him before.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!You have the most immature player in the NBA on your team,


Immature player, or immature person?


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

After the Magic won the other day, Francis said...



> "I think both teams got what they wanted. If [the Rockets] want guys to walk up the court and shoot fade-away jump shots, they got what they want. If the Magic want a team of players who get up and down the court, then they got what they wanted."


It seems pretty obvious the jackass is bitter. Hopefully next time the Rox and Tragic meet up, T-Mac busts Francis in the nads


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> So now I'm an idiot for HEARING him talk smack about the Magic? Yeah. Right. Whatever you want to believe. You have the most immature player in the NBA on your team, so denying the stupid things he says will just get harder.
> 
> And the funny part is, if he were still on the Magic, some of the people who will be defending what he says all year, and it's set in stone he'll say something stupid at some point, are the same people who would be the first to jump on him before.


The guy was born and raised in near the Orlando area, the guy loves the city of Orlando and loves the Orlando Magic franchise, so why the hell would he ever insult the city, franchise or the fans?. The guy was insulted by Weisbrod and he just fired back. I find it pathetic that you and every other Magic fan are taking Weisbrods side on this, McGrady was right that Weisbrod is just covering his ***. Weisbrod got death threats after trading Tracy, so he had to make up some lame excuse to make Tracy look like a bad athlete and a bad person so the fans of the Magic wouldent feel so bad about him being gone. Stuff like that happens all the time in sports

Continue to kiss the *** of Weisbrod who is the true enemy here and has just brainwashed all of you fools

The guy makes dumb and lopsided trades (Gooden, Hunter and Varajao for Battie) and (Bogans for Hunter) lol, this guy is a Hockey guy and he knows nothing about the sport of basketball and other teams will continue to rape the Orlando Magic in trades as long as he is GM


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> It seems pretty obvious the jackass is bitter.


Look whose talking. You might wanna get some counceling for that temper. I know what he's talking about. It was said on Orlando's Magic radio station, The Team. You simply have no idea what you're talking about, and I suggest you don't argue with a Magic fan on the matter. And T-Mac can bust anyone he likes in the "nads", I don't mind seeing him get suspended and you guys flail around like fish out of water even more than you already are.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't ya just love Rockets fans that suddenly think they know everything?

I heard straight fom his mouth on the Magic's radio station what he had to say about our team. I'll be damned if I'm gonna let some childish Rockets fan that has no idea what he's talking about tell me I'm lying. As Magic fans, we know more about how he works than you ever possibly could. You are absolutely clueless on this topic, but I'll happily continue the conversation after you take your damn meds.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Me childish? You are the ones spending more time over here on the Rocket Board just to make fun of the Rockets when they lose

Word of advice, stay on the Magic board and talk about YOUR team


----------

